# ما هى التوتيا



## reegolas cage (4 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته عندى سؤال عن شئ فى بدن اللنش فى اماكن مختلفه يسمى التوتيا او الزنك انود هل يمكن ان يساعدنى احد فى معرفه ماهو هذا الشئ و هى و ظيفته لكن كل مااعلمه ان دوره ان يتاكل بطريقه ما ليمنع بدن اللنش من التاكل كيف ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## marine designer (13 مارس 2013)

الزنك هو جزء مصمت (مصبوب) على هيئة قطع وتوضع على بدن اللنش كنوع من الحماية الكاثوديكية لبدن اللنش او السفينة فهو دورة ان يقلل من تاكل البدن حيث انه يتفاعل مع مياة البحر ويتااكل بدلا من ان تتفاعل مياة البحر مباشرة مع بدن اللنش ويتواجد هذا الجزء في الجزء السفلى من البدن (تحت خط المياة) ويتواجد بشكل مكثف من ناحية الرفاص او الكورت نوزل الخاص به 
ويوجد ايضا سنسور بجانب الزنك وذلك لاعطاء قراءة لقبطان اللنش كدليل له على مدى التاكل الذى حدث للبدن


----------



## wabdulaziz (7 أغسطس 2013)

معلومه جديده و ان شاء الله نستفيد منها


----------

